# What do we do??



## AJLang (Mar 3, 2011)

As we have so many new people joining I thought that it might be good to re-visit what we do outside of diabetes - to higlight that there is so much more to life than this condition. I hope others will want to join in
I'm a Senior Lecturer in business, have a PhD and I'm also studying for an OU course in the humanities/creative writing.   My doggy Susie is the love of my life (but don't tell my OH that) and she makes me smile when things are going bad.  I've had a tough two years for various reasons but people on this site really are fantastic at helping me through the difficult times.  I'm a member of WLG (but oops haven't had anything to post for a while) I also write academic papers, have a vegetable garden and potter around at things such as making jewellery, knitting etc as well as loving spending time with my friends and drinking champagne I'm also lucky to have friends/family who live near the sea so several times a year I can enjoy walking Susie on the beach and I also enjoy swimming...Ooops sorry I got carried away typing this!! Look forward to hearing from the rest of you


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm going to shift this thread to 'Off The Subject.

Having said that, I'm currently an Administrator for a small local charity that provides counselling services. I have a PhD in Behavioural Psychology that I have never actually used and spoend my spare time painting, going for walks, taking photos, crocheting and obsessing about my diabetes.


----------



## Liz! (Mar 3, 2011)

Ok - I am a poet, and children's poet, in lots of children's anthologies, and have one of my own coming out at the end of the year for adults. I also illustrate. I did an MA in writing for young people a few years ago, and continue writing workshops with my group from there as we have such fun together. I like theatre, taking photographs, reading, illustrating, eating chocolate and laughing. I have been involved with green issues.  I have two children, one of whom is 23 and working for a 'green' organisation in the nearest city to our village, and one who is doing his A levels. My OH is a film editor and work mainly on wildlife for the Beeb. And documentaries. And I have Lola, my lovely little alert dog who alerts me to low and high blood sugar as i have no warning symptoms and rise and fall very quickly. I adore her, the whole family is besotted, and I enjoy taking her for walks even though I never thought I would.


----------



## AJLang (Mar 3, 2011)

Lola looks absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Natalie123 (Mar 3, 2011)

Aw! Lola is so cute! I am currently studying for a PhD in biophysics which I imagine I will never use either  I love bird watching, wildlife and, on a good day walking - hopefully when things are more settled I will get back into mountain walking which was my passion before coming to uni. My parents live near the sea too so I love visiting to walk our dog along the beach.


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 3, 2011)

I have nothing so clever as a Phd or anything.  I left school at 16 and did the usual of going to secretarial college, was told I was unemployable as I hated it and never went (I had been so good at school) so left and got a job in London.    I self taught on computers and ended up working for my dad's lawyers firm specialising in crime for the last 23 years.  I was training to be a legal exec at one point by my ex husband (married at 21, divorced at 25) was nuts and an alcoholic and made it too hard for me to jacked that in.  I had Jessica at 31 and from 20 hours after she was born my whole world changed.   Before that I was the ultimate party girl (but no hard drugs at all) and was out all the time living it up.

She was blue lighted to GOSH and I've never looked back.  My story with Jessica until she was 7 is here  :  http://www.hi-fund.org/jessica3.html

I am hugely overweight and can't believe I've let myself get this bad (and it is bad) and so I worry all the time I am going to die and leave Jessica but I don't stop eating, figure that out cos I can't !

Anyway I love the cinema, films and reading.  I love going on holiday especially to my dad's in the USA and I love France and all things French, the language, the food and the people.  I would love to live there.    I love computers and I'm good at them (which is why putting the photo up the other day really really peed me off as I couldn't work it out)

Ok autobiography finished


----------



## twinnie (Mar 3, 2011)

great thread well i did a 2 year college course in social care and am plainning to do my nursing hopefulling becoming a dsn at the moment i am working in a nursing home which i love 
love reading and spending time with my family


----------



## AJLang (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow what interesting lives we have.  Just provides that diabetes doesn't need to get in the way!  Adrienne I can't believe how much your life has changed and you do so brilliantly with Jessica


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Mar 3, 2011)

Adrienne said:


> I have nothing so clever as a Phd or anything.  I left school at 16 and did the usual of going to secretarial college, was told I was unemployable as I hated it and never went (I had been so good at school) so left and got a job in London.    I self taught on computers and ended up working for my dad's lawyers firm specialising in crime for the last 23 years.  I was training to be a legal exec at one point by my ex husband (married at 21, divorced at 25) was nuts and an alcoholic and made it too hard for me to jacked that in.  I had Jessica at 31 and from 20 hours after she was born my whole world changed.   Before that I was the ultimate party girl (but no hard drugs at all) and was out all the time living it up.
> 
> She was blue lighted to GOSH and I've never looked back.  My story with Jessica until she was 7 is here  :  http://www.hi-fund.org/jessica3.html
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link to Jessica's story I have nothing but admiration for both of you


----------



## Estellaa (Mar 3, 2011)

i'm currently at college studying IT at a level 3 national diploma, after that not sure what to do, perhaps uni? who knows.
i spend alot of time with my family, especially my little brother and sister who i live with, my little brother is 7 months old and because of the age gap between us i'm more like his second mother same with my sister who is nearly 5.
me and my mum spend most of our time together as we are more like sisters and at the moment we are both focused on her wedding.
but if i'm not with the family then i'm out with friends, exploring my new surrondings of the midlands.
so yeah, i'm hoping to learn to drive when i'm 17 in july!


----------



## shiv (Mar 4, 2011)

I work as Outreach Coordinator for a charity, my job is to raise awareness of the charity and the cause it exists for. I am developing the Outreach programme and hoping to help expand it and reach out to wayyy more people  I will soon start attending conference and other events on behalf of the charity - it's really exciting and I love it 

In my spare time, I see my friends a lot (I have a very close knit group of friends, all who have type 1) and go out for food, drinks, cinema, etc. I have just come back from a pub quiz...we came second to last 

I read a lot, explore London a lot, try and see my family (who are up in Birmingham) a lot. My mum got engaged on valentine's day so there's her wedding to think about! I try to see my extended family lots too, although time & money is sparse!

I'm hoping to start going running soon, so I can run the London 2012 marathon


----------



## donnarob (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi, Since moving to Norway, I have become a freelance photographer and study part time at local college studying Norwegian. 

Once we have moved house, I am looking for a more permanent job which will improve my Norwegian.  

I have 4 cats and 2 dogs and love walking for miles (when it's not solid ice underfoot). I am also a keen artist and paint in oils, acrylics and watercolours, love interior design and collecting bits and bobs from my local flea market (loppermarked). 

We bought a sailing boat last year and I want to take a course on sailing this year. 

Donna


----------



## mrsjaja (Mar 4, 2011)

Well - im 43, married to my soulmate, one daughter, aged 9.  I work part-time in Local Government (Well, someone has too ).  

I love doing crafty things with my girl, and enjoy swimming, books, music and CSI/NCIS type programmes on the telly!!!!!!

Love spending time with my family, and my friends.....but not a really social bunny any more    because of my disabilities, but i am happy with my life......so far!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 4, 2011)

I love this thread, its great getting to know people.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm James...............I'm 27 and I have 2 brothers (1 twin) and 2 sisters. My younger brother also has Type 1, since he was 2 (1987) but doesn't really know the ins and outs as I do, but he has started to show and interest which I am happy about.

Most of my childhood was spent shacked up with a long term girlfriend who is now an ex, I am now engaged to the best woman in the world, getting married in July. We had a beautiful son, Leon in April 2009. He was the best thing we ever decided to do and cant wait for more (damn wedding...).

Most of my spare time is spent with Leon and my beautiful (first child) Stafford-shire Bull terrier cross Levi, we all love carrying on together. I enjoy films, computers, gadgets and catching up with my good friends.

Studied Civil Engineering and now work for my local authority inspecting, repairing/maintaining and designing bridges which I absolutely love, used to be more involved on site, building schools, houses and hospitals.

Need to start exercising more and come off the fags...........


----------



## RachelT (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi, I'm Rachel. I have a degree in Applied Physics (but i've forgotten most of it) and i work as a Pharmacy Technician at Northampton General Hospital, where i've been working for the last 3 years. 
I'm not married nor likely to be in the near future and i have no kids or pets. Almost exactly a year ago (it's a year in sunday) i moved into my first purchased home. Although it's fun having not a lot in the way of responsabilities, it can get a little lonely.
 In my spare time i like doing art and craft work (i dabble in loads of things, drawing, painting, embroidery, etc, i'm currently having a go at making jewellery). I also like reading a lot, again i'll read virtually anything, except i've never really been too bothered about romance or westerns, i'm a member of a reading group which is sort of organised in conjunction with the library. i also hang around on-line a lot and sometimes find time to research my family tree. On Tuesday nights i often go to Ceroc classes, inspired by my love of Strictly Come Dancing.


----------



## Liz! (Mar 4, 2011)

Love this thread, it's like meeting people at a party who you actually DO want to now about!  Interesting how many of us are crafty, arty, readers...


----------



## Klocky (Mar 4, 2011)

Hello my name is Karen, and after reading all of these, I realise how boring I am


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 4, 2011)

Klocky said:


> Hello my name is Karen, and after reading all of these, I realise how boring I am



This post brought a smile to my face.    Everyone is interesting and has a story, you may not think it interesting but we will.  Come on post


----------



## chrismbee (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi all - great thread 

I have a degree in Applied Physics - just a progression really from school, with a disgraceful lack in career advice.
I have worked in engineering-based discilplines for the last 20 years and currently work for a Japanese company, selling steam control solutions in the UK, which I absolutely love.
I self-taught on computers and have built countless PC's over the years for family, friends, friends-of-friends etc. at little or no profit.
I love music, performed by talented musicians, and have always loved Hi-Fi - my dream job would be to work for a loudspeaker manufacturer 
I was married to my first wife for 15 years and have two beautiful children who I haven't seen since we separated, 6 years ago (long story).
I re-married in 2009 to Cathy, my true soulmate and am slowly letting go of the past to build a wonderful life with her and her 3 kids.
We have 2 rabbits (not my choice to get!) who I adore and a big old house that needs loads of work - if you've ever seen the film "The Money Pit", you'll have an idea of where I'm coming from.
Life is pretty rosy now, after many years of despair and I now have the time and incentive to (re)become a model diabetic.
And the sun is shining today


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 4, 2011)

chrismbee said:


> Hi all - great thread
> 
> I have a degree in Applied Physics - just a progression really from school, with a disgraceful lack in career advice.
> I have worked in engineering-based discilplines for the last 20 years and currently work for a Japanese company, selling steam control solutions in the UK, which I absolutely love.
> ...



What a lovely post  but so sad about your kids.  Maybe one day you will see them again.  Flipping divorces eh, nightmare.

We have 2 guinea pigs, not my choice but I too now love them.    Loved the Money Pit and I understand where you are coming from.


----------



## rachelha (Mar 4, 2011)

At the moment I am being a mummy. My little boy, Nathan was 6 months old yesterday.  In June I will be going back to my job in the finance office at the botanic gardens in Edinburgh.  

I play the cello (though it has only come out of it's case once since Nathan arrived), and love being outdoors away from the city.


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 4, 2011)

At the moment I masquerade as a health care assistant in my local hospital. I'm cleverly disguised as a responsible adult. Currently keeping an eye on my Mum and sisters and waiting to start a nursing degree, if I get back into university that is! Awaiting trial by interview over this month. Sorting out a student/unemployment accumulated overdraft too. Generally addicted to Port and a few fine cigars. Well, on pay day that is.


----------



## grahams mum (Mar 4, 2011)

hi i am 41 years old i move to england in 98 work for weetabix until i had graham in 2003 and after 2 years i found the job in the nursing home where i am employed now and is a charity(NABS) I have been with my partner michael 23 years now  he lived in italy for 15 years and i decide to come to england  then because my life was only work from 6 am to 11 pm as a supermarket manageress although i studyed until i was 19 years old as a fashion designer and dressmaking teacher now my life is graham and the new little girl  due in 8 weeks time i love england and i should have done the move a lot early then 98


----------



## casey (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi everyone, another boring person i'm afraid.

I'm Bev, 51 years old and have been married to Derek for 32 years. We have 3 grown up children, Danny 31 and in the process of joining the fire service, Jennie 28 a stay at home mum to our 2 beautiful granddaughters, and our youngest is James, age 26. James will always live at home with us as he suffered brain damage during birth and as a result has severe Cerebral Palsy and needs 24 hour care as he is unable to do anything at all for himself. He is quadriplegic.
I used to work with elderly people with dissabilities, a job that i really enjoyed and found very rewarding, however i have been unable to work for the last 4 years because of mental health illness. We have 2 dogs, black toy poodles, who i love to bits but they are very old now and we have a little black and white cat who is 3. I don't really have any hobbies but love spending time on the computer, as i am too nervous to go out and make friends so i don't have any, although i would love to have a friend ( shame, lol pass the tissues ). I am trying really really hard to get my BS down to lower numbers at the moment. I'm aiming for late 4s to mid 5s and am following a low carb diet to try and achieve this. Not had much luck so far though i seem to be stuck in the 7s and this is not acceptable to me.


----------



## Robster65 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi Casey.

Nothing about your life is boring. 

Just to go slightly off topic, when you say you want your BS to be 4s and 5s, do you mean pre-meal or at all times ?

You're aiming for very tight control there.

Rob


----------



## bev (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi all,

I dont like to give too much away - but happy to tell you just a few snippets.

I was the original 'party girl' - started clubbing when I was 14 and didnt stop - well until Alex was born 12 years ago. I loved loved loved dancing - and surprisingly loved 'snoop dog e dog' and all those sort of dance tunes. 

Friends from years ago wouldnt believe how 'normal' I am now - I was far too fun-loving to be a stay at home mum. I have 3 children - 23 - 19 and 12.

I have been married twice - and have come to the conclusion that men and women just arent meant to live together - a long distance relationship sounds much better.Having said that, I much prefer the company of men than women - I find women can be bitchy and men say it like it is. 

I have worked in Insurance and for Finance in the NHS - also in Hotel Accommodation for the NHS - and learnt quite a lot about how much is wasted.

I am told I am eccentric and have a weard sense of humour.Bev


----------



## Klocky (Mar 4, 2011)

Adrienne said:


> This post brought a smile to my face.    Everyone is interesting and has a story, you may not think it interesting but we will.  Come on post



Ok, just for you Adrienne - I'm 50, met my husband when I was 14 and we've been together since then, we have 2 children aged 25 and 23.  I was a stay at home mum until they finished school and then I returned to work as a legal secretary (despite making enquiries I couldn't find an illegal secretarial job).  I dont really have any hobbies although I am addicted to solitaire on my DS Lite and I love quizzes.

This thread reminds me of those courses you go on where they make you sit in a circle and introduce yourselves and tell a little about yourself which I hate lol - last time I was on one I said "Hi, my name is Karen and I'm only here cos my employer made me come - move on" there was a bit of a stunned silence and then everybody laughed


----------



## Ellie Jones (Mar 4, 2011)

My proper name is Jo, I'm 46 

I'm a qualified chief, along side a qualified health care assistent specialising in Dementia care a career I gave up in 2008 to work with dogs..

My hobbies have changed over the years, when younger I was involved in carnival so it took almost all my social time up hehe..  I learnt how to repair and build computers due to the kids breaking mine!  

But for the last 18 months, my time has been taking up with Jones and then Ellie as well, they are both rescue dogs Jones's previous life had major impact on him so it's taken a lot of TLC and out of the box training methods to help him to be comfortable in the outside world..

Ellie we adopted last year when she was a 5 month old pup, her previous oweners had given her to rescue when she was just past 4 months old, deeming her incapabale of being trained..  As she couldn't hold her bladder over-night.. she also lacked any basic training or socialisation!

Even though taking on their training needs was very hard work, it has been a interesting and rewarding road that we've travel along, they are as much apart of me as my own 3 children are...  They have become much more than our companions they've become are guardiens and lifesavers...  Warning us of hypo's...

At the moment they are going through the process of nomination for the PDSA Breveray Medal hopefully should hear in the next couple of months..


----------



## newbs (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm Kelly, 33, been married to Keith, 41, for 10 years and we have two beautiful daughters Emma, aged 6 years and Zoe, 19 months who keep me very busy.  I have NVQ3 in Secretarial and Administrative Studies and ILEX Legal Secretarial Diploma and have worked as a secretary for the same company for 13 years, full-time at first but part-time (weekday afternoons) for the past 6 years since having my first daughter.  In the mornings I also look after my niece who is 14 months old.

I don't do much in the way of hobbies but I have always love reading and try to get into a good book as much as possible and I enjoy music.  I have also always loved cars and have finally got the car I've always wanted so enjoy some me time occasionally just my going for a drive, singing along to a CD.  We tend to spend the weekends outdoors, going for woodland walks or taking the kids to the beach.  I keep promising myself to get more into exercise but have let myself down on this one so far.  Currently saving up for a Wii as I think myself and my children will get a lot out of that.


----------



## Monica (Mar 4, 2011)

Ok here goes - I'm 42, married to OH since 1992 and have 2 girls. 
I came to England as an au-pair in 1988, met OH a few weeks later. A year later I went to France as an au-pair, but didn't last very long. Came back to UK for a few weeks, then returned to look after my mum after her hysterectomy. When she was well again, I returned to UK as an au-pair again. As I was only allowed to do this for 2 years, I had to return home. Worked in an office for about 18 months. Then applied to the British Consulate for a permit to get married. The permit only lasted 3 months. We got married within 7 weeks.

Now, I'm a stay at home mum. One morning a week I go to our primary school to read with year 2 kids on a one-to-one basis as a volunteer. I'm also employed as a casual worker (lunchtime supervisor and kitchen assistant) at the same school. Fiona is in her last year at that school and I'm debating whether I should continue with the reading or not. I've already decided to stay on their books until I find a proper job (OH could retire in 2 years time aged 55).


----------



## KateR (Mar 4, 2011)

Well here's another boring one. I'm 63, have been married to Charles for thirty years next month and have twin sons; one married, the other still at home. I worked for 15 years in the Civil Service until the boys came along and then stayed at home to look after them. I love reading, mostly mediaeval mysteries and doing cross stitching and card making.


----------



## kitten (Mar 4, 2011)

what a fabulous thread.
im currently studying for my a levels in english, business and accounting. I'm taking the accounting in one year instead of the usual two because I studied politics last year and felt I'd prefer a mathematical based subject more. I work part time at McDonald's and I adore it. The fast pace is wonderful.
My interests include : WW2, cosmetics, swimming and running. I love to read, in particular war themed romances, true political works and Geisha autobiographies. I love Japan and will be going to uni to study for a joint honours in Japanese and Management in September. I also love corsets.
I really really want to have ahuge big corporate style career. But I also want to be a housewife. They are both my dreams. We will see which one comes to be true in the years to come hehehe.


----------



## Nicky1970 (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm 40. I have a degree in Chemistry with German, which I've never used. I am a self-employed accountant.
I enjoy pub quizzes, cinema, reading and travel. I'm quite active in local politics and am standing in the local elections this year. I have a nine year-old dog called Rex. We're owned by Oscar, a twelve year-old ginger tom.


----------



## chrismbee (Mar 5, 2011)

newbs said:


> I have also always loved cars and have finally got the car I've always wanted




What is your car, Kelly?


----------



## newbs (Mar 6, 2011)

chrismbee said:


> What is your car, Kelly?



VW Golf TDi MK 5


----------



## Steff (Mar 6, 2011)

Well im steff 28 years old been working in a bakery for over a month now, lived in the north east till i was 17 then ran off to the big smoke till i was about 26ish then moved back home now im so unhappy where i live i want to move again hate the place, i love sewing, swimming, collecting bric and brac and acting the fool.


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 6, 2011)

Klocky said:


> Ok, just for you Adrienne - I'm 50, met my husband when I was 14 and we've been together since then, we have 2 children aged 25 and 23.  I was a stay at home mum until they finished school and then I returned to work as a legal secretary (despite making enquiries I couldn't find an illegal secretarial job).  I dont really have any hobbies although I am addicted to solitaire on my DS Lite and I love quizzes.
> 
> This thread reminds me of those courses you go on where they make you sit in a circle and introduce yourselves and tell a little about yourself which I hate lol - last time I was on one I said "Hi, my name is Karen and I'm only here cos my employer made me come - move on" there was a bit of a stunned silence and then everybody laughed



Thanks Karen, I think you have a lovely story, first true love and all that.  I too am a legal secretary for mainly criminals (not the solictiors) and I love it.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hello all

My name is Sam. Well, it's Samantha but no one calls me that. 
22 years old
I have a degree in Archaeology and have worked 2 contracts as an archaeologist in commercial units. The best job I ever had, such a shame the recession got in the way 
I currently work as a customer service advisor in a bank, and I hate every second of it.
I live with my gorgeous partner Matt, who is 25 and half italian (yuuum!!!). We have been together for just over 3 years.
Outside of work I enjoy playing video games, reading, cross stitch, boozing, hanging out with friends and writing.
I am currently researching a subject close to my heart so I can write my first book  it will be a historical biography on a wonderful Tudor lady.
I wish I had more friends close by, most of them are spread out across the country but try to catch up as often as we can - for instance Shiv came to stay with me a few weeks ago and it was AWESOME!!!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi I am Sheilagh I am 52 years old. I am a Senior IT Support Analyst I work for a IT company and am part of the Finance function. I currently work half of the month in Birmingham and the other half in Wynyard in the North East of england.  

I have been married for 32 years next month and have one daugter who is 27 and getting married next June. My hobbies are reading, travelling, shopping and I am now starting to enjoy walking


----------



## Catareta (Mar 7, 2011)

My name is Jo - I am 26 and have lived in East Anglia all my life. 
Currently I am studying to be a shiatsu therapist (very expensive and hard work) and looking after my dad who has terminal oesophageal cancer. 

However I have done allsorts including admin, hospitality and even spent 6 months sailing the south coast of England. I have also done one year of nurse training; two of medical school too...


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 7, 2011)

Catareta said:


> ...looking after my dad who has terminal oesophageal cancer.



Ah, I'm so sorry Jo, that's what my mother had too. I hope you're getting plenty of support. We had the McMillans and they were wonderful with her, and us too.


----------



## PhilT (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm Phil, I'm 46 and work for the UK Border Agency.

I do a lot of reading especially Fantasy novels. I am into MMoRPG's including WoW, LoTRo, Rift.


----------



## eggyg (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, I'm Elaine age 50 (well 51 next month). I work as a travel agent in an independant travel agency. It's not as glamourous as you may think, the money is rubbish and we have targets to reach. But we get good discounts on our holidays! Have also worked in banking, which I hated, catering when my 3 daughters were younger, and retail. My hubby calls me a job gypsy (no offence meant to the travelling community). I work 30 hours a week, which is just about right, although that includes weekends and bank holidays! Have 3 girls, 1 left at home going to uni this year, and 2 have their own families. I am a grandma to 4 year old Tia and Rhys, not twins, cousins with only 6 weks between them. I have been married 30 years to my first love, we met at 15 at school. Ah!!!! Otherwise my life is pretty boring.


----------



## chrismbee (Mar 7, 2011)

eggyg said:


> Otherwise my life is pretty boring.




..... albeit, quite enviable !!


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Mar 7, 2011)

can i have a go?? hehe 

Im Louise!  I am 27!! Been a diabetic for nearly 22 years  

Well all that asside, I am a HUGE karaoke queen!! I used to be a karaoke hostess when i was always told i should apply for xfactor (i dont think im that good tho) I loved that job! 
my favourites are Its a heartache (bonnie tyler) and dont let the sun go down on me (george michael version) 

My first record i owned was any dream will do when jason donovan was joseph! and i know every word from every song to that musical  

As u can probably tell im a general music lover.... meatloaf, the jam, bryan adams even duran duran and celine dion (i do not discriminate) haha 


anyways I am a student nurse and im going into 3rd  of my degree year this august!! and i will qualify next september! I actually should be on the register by now but I had an extremely stressful pregnancy when i got to month 4!! so decided it best to bow out and not ruin my chances!!

Im glad I did that as now i have the most perfect beautiful daughter and I have a good career to look forward to! I wanted to be a dsn also but i dont want to be burdened with the thought of what my future may hold with the D! (sorry) ideally id like to work with children but anything community based would suit me! community based, holistic nursing is the way forward i reckon!


----------



## ukjohn (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi I'm John, I am 72 years young and retired. I was born in Swansea, and appart from living in the USA for 7 years, I have been living on the outskirts of Bristol for almost 50 years now. My career started on the GWR Railway as a fireman on the old steam trains (anyone remember them  ) After that I became a Sales Representative travelling around parts of the country in my company car which was replaced every 2 years. then the last 9 years leading up to retirement I was a night Distribution Manager for a Dairy Company. My main hobby is my parrot Rosie, she is my constant companion, and very good company, she is the first female in my life to listen to me and sometimes even lets me have the last word


----------



## twinnie (Mar 7, 2011)

novorapidboi26 said:


> I'm James...............I'm 27 and I have 2 brothers (1 twin) and 2 sisters. My younger brother also has Type 1, since he was 2 (1987) but doesn't really know the ins and outs as I do, but he has started to show and interest which I am happy about.
> 
> Most of my childhood was spent shacked up with a long term girlfriend who is now an ex, I am now engaged to the best woman in the world, getting married in July. We had a beautiful son, Leon in April 2009. He was the best thing we ever decided to do and cant wait for more (damn wedding...).
> 
> ...



i am a twin too she hasnt got d are you identical twins i am also i am the oldest one by ten whole minutes lol


----------



## AJLang (Mar 8, 2011)

It has been great reading all of these.  We've got such different lives but they are all very interesting.  Just confirms my belief that diabetes makes us do more and not take life for granted.  Also that diabetes is such a small part of who we really are


----------

